# المحاسبة في هندسة السلامة الصناعية



## يا الغالي (29 مارس 2011)

المحاسبة في هندسة السلامة الصناعية 








حول محاضرة حول المحاسبة في هندسة السلامة الصناعية (عرض بوربوينت)






النقاط الرئيسية للموضوع: 
• الأهمية الاقتصادية لتوفير وسائل السلامة في بيئات العمل.
• أهمية محاسبة التكاليف المتعلقة بتخصص هندسة السلامة.
• أنواع التكاليف المتعلقة بالسلامة.

تحميل المحاضرة





منقول


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور أنت والأخ مرتضى


----------



## يا الغالي (15 أغسطس 2016)

رابط تحميل المحاضرة 
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2011/12/blog-post_3681.html


----------

